# How to contact Tom Wicker?



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

I need a spiral wrapped rod built, does anyone know how to contact Tom Wicker?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoot him a PM.


----------



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

How do you pm if you dont know where to send it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Send a PM to Tom Wicker, that's his screen name.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/tom-wicker-1297/

I believe this is his email... [email protected]


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I sent him a pm on another forum for you.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys he found me.
Mulletman I'll get back with you in a day or so in the mean time if you have any questions you have my number and Pier#R posted my email but all in lower case


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

mulletman said:


> I need a spiral wrapped rod built, does anyone know how to contact Tom Wicker?


Mulletman I sent you a PM


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

mulletman said:


> I need a spiral wrapped rod built, does anyone know how to contact Tom Wicker?


I should get started on your in the next day or so, just giving you a update:thumbup:


----------

